# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Foto Xhamijash

## Xhenet.M.S.

Ja disa Xhamija qe me magjepsojn.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Ja edhe disa tjera. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Bani gjk

Kjo xhami quhet "_zëre se e hengra_" ne lagjen Fatih ne Stamboll. Historia e kesaj xhamie ka te beje me njeri te varfer, qe sa here kalonte prane tregut dhe shihte frutat dhe gjerat e shijshme thoshte: "Zere se e hengra" dhe i fuste parate ne qesen e tij dhe i kursente, derisa kaluan vitet dhe arriti te nderonte nje xhami me parat e kursyra.

Xhamia *"zëre se e hengra"*

----------


## llapmuhaxheri



----------


## Kasumi

ju lumte dhe ju flm per keto foto te bukura te shtepive te zotit .dhashte zoti qe edhe ne trojet tona te ndertohen keso xhami te bukura ..amin

----------


## dielli1

Ne Dardani Zoti e solli edhe Katedralen e madhe,ne Prishtine po kthehet jeta e vertet.

----------


## toni007



----------


## The_Capital

*Xhamia në Gjilan nga jasht dhe mbrenda*

----------


## The_Capital



----------


## The_Capital

*Xhamiat në Londer*

----------


## The_Capital

*Meccah*

----------


## The_Capital

*Medine*

----------


## The_Capital



----------


## The_Capital



----------


## The_Capital



----------


## The_Capital



----------


## The_Capital



----------


## The_Capital



----------


## The_Capital

*UAE*


*UAE*

*UAE*

----------


## The_Capital



----------

